# Driving with turbo not connected?



## 70Challconv (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi all, 

Seems I will now get the "opportunity" to upgrade my turbo's. I am assuming when everyone talks about shaft play, it is in and out as opposed to a side to side wobble. My rear turbo has a large amount of in and out play and doesnt spin at all with the engine running. 

Is there any issue with driving the car with the turbo input and turbo outputs disconnected? Basically airbox removed and hose to IC removed? 

Just thinking I will still drive some while turbo's are on order. Only issue I can think of oil loss on the bad turbo but I don't really see any oil spray from the bad one.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well,

If you still run MAF then your ECUs gonna be pretty confused, not to mention you'll also be venting the front turbo to atmosphere, the rear turbo is still going to be part of the exhaust so it will still be trying to turn and effectively be a restriction.

All that adds up to what I would think is a virtually undriveable mess - why the hell you'd want to do that and potentially run some of the engine too rich or too lean so you get bore wash or det is beyond me - park it up like every other sane person on the planet you complete psycho !!!

lolol


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

Its still connected to the exhaust. Big issue. Better to drive with them connected if you must.


----------



## Astrorushi (Sep 4, 2017)

It is still connected to an exhaust is big issue.You can drive if that oil is not spray.


----------



## 70Challconv (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for the input. The rear turbo input turbine does not spin at all when the car is running. When off I can pull the center shaft in and out a few mm's.

I am assuming the shaft broke, not sure what is happening on the exhaust side turbine.


----------



## 70Challconv (Aug 11, 2017)

When off = When car is not running


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

More likely its run too much boost and killed the ceramics if theyre still stock - does it rotate by hand ??

Either way, stop being a retard and trying to use a car thats desperate for help not a kick in the nackers !! lol

Talk about leading a horse to water !!


----------



## 70Challconv (Aug 11, 2017)

I am clear on the not driving, it's not a big deal, I have other cars, was just curious. 

Regarding the turbo, it will spin by hand and every few spins I think I can feel it catch. I always assumed a blown turbo would feel more like a bearing failure and the whole rotating assembly would feel ike it is rotating on rocks. Seems strange that it will spin by hand on the input side but when the car runs it doesn't spin at all, only thing that makes sense is that the shaft is broke or the turbine on the exhaust side is gone? Don't even see how that is possible. 

For others that have seen turbo's fail do you see the same effect?


----------



## kenecchi (Dec 7, 2014)

If it's the stock ceramic turbo it's very possible that the exhaust wheel has broken off.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Simple answer old bean,

GTR turbine wheels are ceramic and are glued on to the shaft - when you run too much boost they get too hot and melt the glue !!

My strongest possible advice would be to get someone that knows what they are doing to check the back of the exhaust valves and the squish/bores for signs of debris damage before you fit your new turbos and then melt your whole engine - its very common and I did this myself 3 weeks after buying my own R34GTR thanks to numpties not knowing what they were doing in this exact scenario.

J.


----------



## 70Challconv (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Blade, 

Thanks for this advice. 

I was thinking about this more and was thinking a valve not seating should show up in a compression test? I did a compression test shortly before the turbo died and it was OK. 

When the turbo failed it was the first time it had seen full boost (0.7b, restrictor still in place) in quite a while is my guess. (Car new to me and I fixed issues with wastegates).


----------

